# Top Gear



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Perhaps they should rename it the BMW Show.

Grrrrrrrrr 

As we all know, Audi recently launched the TT 3.2 with fancy transmission, but have Top Gear (or any other TV car show for that matter) reviewed it.

DSG is the biggest motoring development for years, so it is strange that they haven't done an article on it. Even a piece by Jeremy, trying, unsuccessfully, to find fault with it, would be better than nothing.

So come on BBC, get yer fookin fingers out.  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jeremy reviewed the DSG in the Sunday Times a few weeks back and was making fun about it.

So he is not interested especially for the TT as he doesn't like it.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

IOM looked good ,some nice road's


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The programme is always totally focussed on Jeremy, Top Ego would be a better name for the show. However his enthusiasm for cars is overwelming so I watch it anyway


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Jeremy reviewed the DSG in the Sunday Times a few weeks back and was making fun about it.
> 
> So he is not interested especially for the TT as he doesn't like it.


Did he drive the fucker or was it an article based upon bias against paddleshifts/Audi/TTs in general. :-/

And even if he disney rate it, the programme could at least do a subjective review on the car.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Did he or someone not drive the new Lambo - its gearbox is based on the TT - they loved it IIRC


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Did he drive the fucker or was it an article based upon bias against paddleshifts/Audi/TTs in general. :-/
> 
> And even if he disney rate it, the programme could at least do a subjective review on the car.


He did drive it. But he was making fun of the .03 sec gear change advantage over the conventional gearboxes.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He hates BMWs too. So his praise for the CSL was very high indeed. Honed for thetrack and will probably be bought by people who already have several other cars.

Boxster showed it's pedigree too at the track despite it's power deficit and the wet conditions. Doubtless a TT would have been faster :

Good episode, particularly sliding it on IOM


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Would have been nice to see the Z4 trak time if it had some decent tyres on rather than these 'compromised' run flats :-/

I do watch Top Gear - but Clarkson does irritate me more and more, as he disappears further and further up his own arse !

Damian


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have gone full circle as far as JC goes.

Loved him in the early days, then grew to dislike his smugness with a passion. However, I really like the new format and think that the guys work well together.

The Z4 did sound nice though Â :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think it is a class show. Compared to the utter pants shown on channel 5, who manage to turn a 30min program into an 18min program with 12mins of adverts, it is fantastic.

I think JC is pretty entertaining, & his lack of 'anorakness' when it comes to cars is probably the very reason TG has a 1hr slot now. I know many people who have little interest in cars, but because of JC they watch the show...

The other two are also really good I think, far better than the fat hairy one on ch5. The only person worth watching on ch5 is Tiff, & he is sent off on stupid shopping-trolly driving tests, while the not so talented VBH gets to drive the decent cars & give excellent demonstrations on how she isnt as good as Tiff.

I like the car prog on ch4, but they dont seem to have had a series for a while now...


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Only Tiff... what about the female presenter!!!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Agree about 5th Gear being so short. Also the adverts start about 5 minutes into the show. I do like Tom Ford though - he writes for Car magazine and is always a good read.

One thing that slightly annoys me about Top Gear is how it's totally scripted. A bit more spontaneous chat would suit me. They manage it on radio, so I'm sure they could on TV.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah JC hates TT's but who cares, firstly he dress sence in non-existant, and secondly wasn't his Merc SL 55AMG on some Gay website about being a Gay mans car...nuff said, just been on the tope gear web site shall we see if we can get on their, the ford RS culb managed it, TTOC could be there and as a bonus we get free track time!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> the ford RS culb managed it, TTOC could be there and as a bonus we get free track time!! ;D


..well, some here may just be a little too fragile to take what JC has to say about them and their cars with a pinch of salt.


----------

